# It is official



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 10, 2018)

I moved to Oahu about a year ago and quickly discovered how much I do not like living in the chaos of a large city. I have been intensely focused on finding something in a better location for a while and today it came through. I will now be the Director of Engineering at the Marriott Waikoloa Beach Resort on the Big Island (which will make it easier on @Lou Currier when it comes to map making)

The Big Island is much more affordable and we will be able to have country living with city wages. We are both super excited to be doing this move which will take place the 28th of this month. This job comes with relocation expenses which means all the stuff I have stored in KCMO will be shipped to us there, plus a FEW essentials from the Grizzly store since it will be shipped for free and all. 


1. No I do not yet have hook ups for Koa there but Maya will find some I am sure.
2. Yes I will have a place with a spare bedroom but the price will depend on how nice you have been to me.
3. Perhaps I could get you a discount at the resort but the same rules apply as in #2.
4. Any silly questions not answered here should refer to the rules in #2.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 13 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2018)

Man that's great Don! Spent a couple of years in Oahu in the Navy, loved the weather, but no desire to go back to that island, but the big Island's got it all, beach, snow, desert, I envy you man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rick Ferris (Apr 10, 2018)

Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 10, 2018)

Woo Hoo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Apr 10, 2018)

Congrats, that' great news!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't think I like rule number 2 if we have to play nice. Good luck with the new job!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 10, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> I don't think I like rule number 2 if we have to play nice. Good luck with the new job!


You can still be an arse but the level of arse you are is how nice of a knife you must bring as a house warming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 10, 2018)

Congrats.., good luck at the new job !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2018)

Very cool. Congratulations Don and Maya!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I moved to Oahu about a year ago and quickly discovered how much I do not like living in the chaos of a large city. I have been intensely focused on finding something in a better location for a while and today it came through. I will now be the Director of Engineering at the Marriott Waikoloa Beach Resort on the Big Island (which will make it easier on @Lou Currier when it comes to map making)
> 
> The Big Island is much more affordable and we will be able to have country living with city wages. We are both super excited to be doing this move which will take place the 28th of this month. This job comes with relocation expenses which means all the stuff I have stored in KCMO will be shipped to us there, plus a FEW essentials from the Grizzly store since it will be shipped for free and all.
> 
> ...



Shucks I will agree ta only bein mean to you when you are on line or off- but sorry that is the best I can do....  I have scruples ya know....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2018)

And Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 10, 2018)

Way cool. I'd love country living but around here it's 7-10,000 an acre for "recreational" land these days.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Shucks I will agree ta only bein mean to you when you are on line or off- but sorry that is the best I can do....  I have scruples ya know....


You could not fit enough wood on the plane to visit with how big of an arse you have been to me.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 10, 2018)

Congratulations, Don! I’m glad this has worked out for you guys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You could not fit enough wood on the plane to visit with how big of an arse you have been to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 10, 2018)

Congrats to both of you!! I hope your new place has a huge shop space for you!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 10, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Congrats to both of you!! I hope your new place has a huge shop space for you!!


That is the plan, or to buy a place big enough to build the shop I want. 10k sq' should do for starters I think... (Said with a huge smile dancing a what I will call a jig but my admin called 911)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 10, 2018)

So now you will be dodging both missiles and volcanoes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2018)

Say hi to my nephew who lives on the big island!! And congrats to y'all

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2018)

Congrats! I don’t know big island from small island, so I’ll take your word for all of it... fingers crossed you find everything you want and need!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 10, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Congrats! I don’t know big island from small island, so I’ll take your word for all of it... fingers crossed you find everything you want and need!


We already know it's all there. Very excited and a substantial raise came along with moving to the country. 

Btw, this might help you understand

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2018)

Congratulations, Don and Maya! 

Nice to hear you'll be getting settled and will have your own shop space again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 11, 2018)

Congrats! Higher pay and the country life speaks volumes! Best of luck in the move! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 11, 2018)

Well, I can honestly say that I am extremely happy for both you and Maya. This is a great opportunity and while there are those that would disagree with the "country" living, being content with where you live goes a long way to your ultimate happiness. Congratulations to you my friend. Wishing you nothing but the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is the plan, or to buy a place big enough to build the shop I want. 10k sq' should do for starters I think... (Said with a huge smile dancing a what I will call a jig but my admin called 911)



And you could build a bomb shelter under the shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 11, 2018)

Great news, Don. Starting a new job is always exciting and the new location makes it even more so. Maui is our favorite island but we were only visiting. Living there with all the tourists getting in the way would be a different story. Good luck with the move.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 11, 2018)

That sounds great! Best of luck to both of you! I totally get your feeling, just spending a few weeks on Oahu was too much city, couldn't imagine living there full time and working in the busy part of the city! The big island sounds much more peaceful! 
I may make it out there this summer to visit my sister again, was hoping to make it to the big island and see all it's grandeur and the volcano of course!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I moved to Oahu about a year ago and quickly discovered how much I do not like living in the chaos of a large city. I have been intensely focused on finding something in a better location for a while and today it came through. I will now be the Director of Engineering at the Marriott Waikoloa Beach Resort on the Big Island (which will make it easier on @Lou Currier when it comes to map making)
> 
> The Big Island is much more affordable and we will be able to have country living with city wages. We are both super excited to be doing this move which will take place the 28th of this month. This job comes with relocation expenses which means all the stuff I have stored in KCMO will be shipped to us there, plus a FEW essentials from the Grizzly store since it will be shipped for free and all.
> 
> ...


I would rather miss ever going to Hawaii then have to live by rule #2

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> And you could build a bomb shelter under the shop.
> 
> View attachment 145298


You must not have seen a picture of Don- food storage in this thing is WAYYYY to small....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jasonb (Apr 11, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> And you could build a bomb shelter under the shop.
> 
> View attachment 145298


Where is the wood storage?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> And you could build a bomb shelter under the shop.
> 
> View attachment 145298


@Mike1950 has a good point with the ratio of ration storage but what I want to know is did Maya get her own bunker or did she get locked out? If im going to spend weeks in a shelter both options are plausible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Great news, Don. Starting a new job is always exciting and the new location makes it even more so. Maui is our favorite island but we were only visiting. Living there with all the tourists getting in the way would be a different story. Good luck with the move.


We lived on Maui 4 years and it was a great place for sure but also was limited on availability of housing that was worth what the cost was. We still go to Maui about once a month to visit friends for a weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

CWS said:


> I would rather miss ever going to Hawaii then have to live by rule #2


Yeah, I can see how being nice would break you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 11, 2018)

. Congratulations Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 11, 2018)

I started reading this earlier and really thought he was coming back to the mainland.... Heck misewell take another loop before ya settle again!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I started reading this earlier and really thought he was coming back to the mainland.... Heck misewell take another loop before ya settle again!


I tried, they wouldn't have me... I have been marooned by all mainlanders to a tropical island. It is like the pirates movie when the super cool main character was mutinied on and they left him on that island but in this case I am the super cool main doood and the mainland is the mutinous scallywags what put me here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sea turtles mate.....sea turtles......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Sea turtles mate.....sea turtles......


Just don't ask where I got the rope from...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 11, 2018)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Just don't ask where I got the rope from...



Where'd the rope come from?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Where'd the rope come from?


@Brink sent it to me via acme delivery service, said it was from his back but they were all curly...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Brink sent it to me via acme delivery service, said it was from his back but they were all curly...



Oh, so you made a chain rope....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Brink sent it to me via acme delivery service, said it was from his back but they were all curly...



You got it wrong, you meant acne

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 12, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I started reading this earlier and really thought he was coming back to the mainland.... Heck misewell take another loop before ya settle again!


He's waiting for winter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

